# Look whos guitar is getting an EMG Pickup (Bulb??)



## leonardo7 (Sep 26, 2011)

I was at EMG picking up my pickups and was drawn to the nicest Jackson I have ever seen. Behold, in front of me was a gorgeous Redwood topped Jackson 6 string sitting in its case waiting for a set of Hetfield pickups if I remember correctly.


----------



## Rook (Sep 26, 2011)

Such a stunning guitar. Stick some black hardware and a true hardtail on there and I might cry a little.

Interesting pickup choice...


----------



## Regor (Sep 26, 2011)

How does it have a 'set' of Hetfield pickups? Its got 1 pickup?


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 26, 2011)

Regor said:


> How does it have a 'set' of Hetfield pickups? Its got 1 pickup?



Its getting routed right now! Totally kidding. Its getting one EMG pickup, not two!!! Im way too overcome with Jackson gas right now I cant even think straight. 

Edit: Mods feel free to adjust the title if you want


----------



## ROAR (Sep 26, 2011)

Misha's getting EMG's?


----------



## yellowv (Sep 26, 2011)

I seriously doubt Misha is going o put an EMG in that. The only pickups he has played in the last few years are BKP's and the CL/LF set. Can't see him going active at all.


----------



## JPMike (Sep 27, 2011)

All I know is that this guitar each time I see it, my mouth is getting watery... 

Don't torture me.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 27, 2011)

yellowv said:


> I seriously doubt Misha is going o put an EMG in that. The only pickups he has played in the last few years are BKP's and the CL/LF set. Can't see him going active at all.


 
With age comes wisdom


----------



## danieluber1337 (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't remember which video it was, but Misha said, "Batteries are for flashlights, not pickups!"

So I doubt he's getting actives.

What the heck made you think that?

Awwwwesome guitar, though.


----------



## Swyse (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe he is gonna "laiho" it and get a HZ?


----------



## yellowv (Sep 27, 2011)

Swyse said:


> Maybe he is gonna "laiho" it and get a HZ?



That is even more unlikely.


----------



## Rook (Sep 27, 2011)

danieluber1337 said:


> I don't remember which video it was, but Misha said, "Batteries are for flashlights, not pickups!"
> 
> So I doubt he's getting actives.
> 
> ...



That's a well known Steve Blucher quote, lol.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, if his guitar is in EMG offices, it makes sense to assume EMGs are going in...the weird part is Jackson could have put them there from the start.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 27, 2011)

This isn't Misha's personal guitar though, is it? I thought Jackson sent it to him to use for recording some other project. 

edit: it was for Veil Of Maya production, or/also for touring and general use.


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 27, 2011)

man that is such a beautiful Jackson!


----------



## Isan (Sep 27, 2011)

I highly doubt the emgs. He has told me of his undying hate for them when i showed him my agile with emgs.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 27, 2011)

Even if there will be EMGs in it... Who the hell cares? It's his decision either way. Also, I fiind the aesthetics on that guitar so-so at best. Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## sell2792 (Sep 27, 2011)

Very sexy guitar but the inlays are a tad much.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 27, 2011)

What does it take for you guys to believe EMGs are going in there. Do you think it was at the EMG office, you know the place where they have a lot of EMGs, for tea and crumpets?


----------



## Woodmaister (Sep 27, 2011)

EMG's or not, that's one sexy guitar!



MaxOfMetal said:


> What does it take for you guys to believe EMGs are going in there. Do you think it was at the EMG office, you know the place where they have a lot of EMGs, for tea and crumpets?



Hell you could always stick crumpets in there instead of the pickups.  Haha


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 27, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What does it take for you guys to believe EMGs are going in there. Do you think it was at the EMG office, you know the place where they have a lot of EMGs, for tea and crumpets?



It's obviously getting the new BKP-OMGWTFSSDOTOMG-EMG-X-R


----------



## OrsusMetal (Sep 27, 2011)

These are the things that came to mind when I read through this. 

1. He is getting EMGs or maybe trying the X series.
2. Since it isn't his guitar, maybe he was told to return it. It might be going to another endorser and they want EMGs.
3. Who cares? He will still sound good with whatever he uses.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe EMG is checking it out to make a new passive EMG pickup that has djent capabilities ?

Or

EMG is checking out what a real pickup sounds like ?


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 27, 2011)

OrsusMetal said:


> 2. Since it isn't his guitar, maybe he was told to return it. It might be going to another endorser and they want EMGs.



I didn't follow his story, but if it isn't his guitar and it's gonna be used for something else, why in the nine hells are there big MISHA and PERIPHERY stickers on the case ? 
I didn't see anything on his NGD that said it wasn't his.


----------



## sell2792 (Sep 27, 2011)

Who even cares? I think EMGs kinda suck, and BKP's are wildly overrated, but Misha is going to make whatever he uses sound good regardless because theirs alot more to getting a good guitar tone than pickups.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 27, 2011)

He said it was loaned to him.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Sep 27, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> I didn't follow his story, but if it isn't his guitar and it's gonna be used for something else, why in the nine hells are there big MISHA and PERIPHERY stickers on the case ?
> I didn't see anything on his NGD that said it wasn't his.



If I read it correctly, Jackson sent it to him to use for a bit. Not to keep. If he was using it on the tour, most likely he would put the tape on it like the rest of his gear. At least that is what I would do. I wouldn't want to mix up my gear with all the loading and unloading those guys do on tour. Gotta keep track of stuff. 

Anyways, if it is his, then I misunderstood it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 27, 2011)

Jackson gave him the guitar on the auspice that he would be a Jackson endorsee, so if he decides to jump the Jackson ship before a certain time Jackson reserves the right to reposes the guitar. So it's his guitar......unless he's already moved on from Jackson.

At least that's my understanding of it. 

Also, the tape on the headstock of the guitar, for tuning reference, makes me think it's still his guitar. If it was going to a new endorsee than it would probably just go to Jackson for them to modify, remove any tape/markings, make sure it's still in great shape, then send off. 

Really, some of the responses in here have me in stitches.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 27, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Really, some of the responses in here have me in stitches.



Take it easy on them, their poor little world is crashing around their feet along with too many hipster-esque values.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 27, 2011)

What about BKPs??? Will someone please tell me what about the BKPSS???


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 27, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> What about BKPs??? Will someone please tell me what about the BKPSS???


 
Mesh, I fuckin' love you. 

See what's funny to me is that people seem to care so much what pickups he uses to make the same music they're going to buy any damn way. Do you look at albums in stores and say, "Uggh... You know the guitarist in this band uses EMGs? I heard those are sterile sounding even though I love their music and I don't personally like EMGs so I won't be buying this album..."?

No... No you don't.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm all for it man - I love me some EMGs.


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 27, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Jackson gave him the guitar on the auspice that he would be a Jackson endorsee, so if he decides to jump the Jackson ship before a certain time Jackson reserves the right to reposes the guitar. So it's his guitar......unless he's already moved on from Jackson.
> 
> At least that's my understanding of it.
> 
> ...



In an interview with Guitar World he did state he is now with Jackson and he is going to use this guitar and his new Adrian Smith during the next tour. 


Interview: Periphery Guitarist Misha Mansoor | Guitar World

"I'm bringing a Jackson custom shop model that they sent me -- because I'm working with Jackson now -- and they also sent me this Adrian Smith Strat, which is like the coolest guitar ever. It's very un-me, but it works well."

So that makes what....five guitar endorsements he has?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 27, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> So that makes what....five guitar endorsements he has?


 
Like a boss... 

If only we could all be so awesome. It'd save me a lot of $ on guitars.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow, Mesh and Misha are becoming more and more alike, here's what we have so far:

1. Brown
2. Same name pretty much
3. Like emg's
4. Would eat their first born child for a JackSON.
5. Gearwhores


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 27, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Wow, Mesh and Misha are becoming more and more alike, here's what we have so far:
> 
> 1. Brown
> 2. Same name pretty much
> ...


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 27, 2011)

EMG has big plans for the JH pickup. Just wait and see. The guitar is getting the pickup today then going back to Misha on tour. Those of you who havent tried the X series need to. Also, the Hetfield pickup is ridiculous amazing, theres nothing wrong with trying out something for yourself is there? Do you really think that Misha Mr Gear whore himself is not going to at least try out a new EMG when he gets the chance?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 27, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Wow, Mesh and Misha are becoming more and more alike, here's what we have so far:
> 
> 1. Brown
> 2. Same name pretty much
> ...


 
Maybe Mesh *IS* Misha... Father, son and the metal spirit...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 27, 2011)

Mesh isnt that old but I think it's great to remind him how close he is to 30.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 27, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Maybe Mesh *IS* Misha... Father, son and the metal spirit...


What's crazy is I think we're around the same age.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 27, 2011)

And the plot thickens...


----------



## Rook (Sep 27, 2011)

Regardless of what pickup is going in or why, I too was under the impression Misha didn't own that guitar.

Since he's a regular member on the forum, maybe someone could attract his attention to the thread?

Maybe post a link in the Periphery thread...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 27, 2011)

I figured HighGain510 would have found this thread by now and let us know. Perhaps promises of candy and EMGs scared him off...?


----------



## thatguy5557123 (Sep 27, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Mesh, I fuckin' love you.
> 
> See what's funny to me is that people seem to care so much what pickups he uses to make the same music they're going to buy any damn way. Do you look at albums in stores and say, "Uggh... You know the guitarist in this band uses EMGs? I heard those are sterile sounding even though I love their music and I don't personally like EMGs so I won't be buying this album..."?
> 
> No... No you don't.


 I do have thought like that alot actually, mainly with guys using Gibson, I'll think ''ugh they use Gibsons why would they waste money like that I'm not gonna pay em" but then I remember it sounds good and I'm being silly with my own bias and need to grow up.

point is, i dont doubt people do that in reality, especially since people who hate emgs hate emgs with a fiery passion


----------



## UnderTheSign (Sep 27, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> What's crazy is I think we're around the same age.


Mesh - a.
Ba-dum...


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> I figured HighGain510 would have found this thread by now and let us know. Perhaps promises of candy and EMGs scared him off...?



Pretty sure he's allergic to EMGs.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 27, 2011)

thatguy5557123 said:


> I do have thought like that alot actually, mainly with guys using Gibson, I'll think ''ugh they use Gibsons why would they waste money like that I'm not gonna pay em" but then I remember it sounds good and I'm being silly with my own bias and need to grow up.
> 
> point is, i dont doubt people do that in reality, especially since people who hate emgs hate emgs with a fiery passion



Fair enough... I typically don't know the names of band members, what gear they play, what they look like or whether or not they're even human for that matter until I come here most of the time. Things like that just never seemed to matter to me.

Hell in high school I only knew Korn played 7 strings because my friend told me. When he said 7 string I said  "Say whaaaaa?"


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 27, 2011)

its not his.....

Misha Mansoor&#039;s Photos | Facebook

"maybe jackson will let me take it on tour, it would be perfect for totla mad"
misha


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 27, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> its not his.....
> 
> Misha Mansoor&#039;s Photos | Facebook



What in there is supposed to indicate that it doesn't, for the time being, belong to Misha? 



> Im currently producing Veil of Maya so i cant get more pics up, BUT here is a little preview of a nice lil gitfiddle that Michael Tempesta at Jackson Guitars sent me to have some fun with! Its a Custom Shop 6 string with a Burled Redwood Top! More pics will come soon! Plugged it in, and it sounds massive! Ill see if they will let me use this on tour, its the perfect guitar for Totla Mad/Frak The Gods!!



He even says that Jackson sent it to him to play. 

If you're talking about the "see if they will let me use this on tour" part, I'd assume the tape with "Misha" and "Periphery" on the case would put that to rest. Seeing as the comment I quoted was made close to six weeks ago.


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 27, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Also, the tape on the headstock of the guitar, for tuning reference, makes me think it's still his guitar. :



I am so confused what tuning that is? Dafcgb flat?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 27, 2011)

SpaceDock said:


> I am so confused what tuning that is? Dafcgb flat?



Looks like, from low to high, BbGCFAD. Which would be DGCFAD, so D Standard or Standard down one whole step, with a dropped lowest string to Bb. Though, instead of it being dropped to C, it's brought a step lower.


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 27, 2011)

Aw I was all backwards. You're too helpful.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 27, 2011)

SpaceDock said:


> Aw I was all backwards. You're too helpful.



I thought that the first time too, that it was the other way around.


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 27, 2011)

I guess from the information we can gather Jackson sent him the guitar to see if he liked it and if he decided to get endorsed he could keep it. Because he did say in Guitar World he IS working with Jackson now and he is taking the guitars on tour.


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 27, 2011)

HEY GUYS PICS WITH THE EMG ON FACEBOOK HERE, and the guy being all pumped about it Facebook



MaxOfMetal said:


> What in there is supposed to indicate that it doesn't, for the time being, belong to Misha?



i guess i just wondered if it was his own personal guitar, why would he need permission to tour with it?


----------



## 27duuude (Sep 27, 2011)

the Het set is supposed to be much more dynamic than other actives. The idea of the het set is to have an active pup sound with the passive pup dynamics and thats the major problem misha and most Djentlmen have with actives; they aren't dynamic. These are dynamic.
Sidenote: Misha has used actives before look it up on his soundcloud.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 27, 2011)

I can assure you most people playing djent don't care for dynamics (vast generalizations ALL RIGHTTT). That tone is so crazy compressed you can't deny it. Hell, don't have to believe me, go to the recording section of the forum and listen to any djentlemen's recording.


----------



## 27duuude (Sep 27, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> I can assure you most people playing djent don't care for dynamics (vast generalizations ALL RIGHTTT). That tone is so crazy compressed you can't deny it. Hell, don't have to believe me, go to the recording section of the forum and listen to any djentlemen's recording.



That compression is post-gain, basically after the overdrive, so it won't affect how the distortion sounds compared to non-post-gain compression. Pre-gain compression affects how the distortion sounds much more. With pre-gain compression the disortion sounds all the same so "bwow"'s and "Djonks" will sound different with actives than passives.


----------



## Elijah (Sep 27, 2011)

I really hope he IS indeed putting an EMG in that guitar. That way, all the people bitching about EMGs will have their heads explode and we won't have to worry about them anymore


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 27, 2011)

Elijah said:


> I really hope he IS indeed putting an EMG in that guitar. That way, all the people bitching about EMGs will have their heads explode and we won't have to worry about them anymore



its already occurred now its just speculation on whether he owns the thing, or if he sent it back to jackson already hah


----------



## JamesM (Sep 27, 2011)

Who else doesn't give a flying fuck? 


I take that back. I hope Misha keeps that guitar and records a shit load with it just so EMG haters will shut the fuck up.


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 27, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Who else doesn't give a flying fuck?
> 
> 
> I take that back. I hope Misha keeps that guitar and records a shit load with it just so EMG haters will shut the fuck up.



HE DID GET AN EMG haha thats pretty neat

Chrys Johnson
"To be clear ...I am the Artist Relations Manager @ EMG and Misha is a friend of mine. He tried the Het Set out a few weeks ago when he played Oakland and dug them enough to ask me to put one in this Jackson so he could have some more time with it. No one is saying he is gonna be driving brand new EMG's in everything all of a sudden...he just has one badass guitar with one badass James Hetfield pickup in it now...well he will once I get it shipped out to him that is "


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 27, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Who else doesn't give a flying fuck?
> 
> 
> I take that back. I hope Misha keeps that guitar and records a shit load with it just so EMG haters will shut the fuck up.



Stefan Forte didn't shut the Tone Zone 7 haters up...


----------



## bulb (Sep 27, 2011)

well this got out of control fast.

Lets clear everything up now haha:

1) Mike Tempesta at Jackson sent these guitars for me to use and take on tour, he said that if i liked the CS that i could send it back to have a neck pickup routed for it, and i REALLY like that CS (obviously!)

2) Chrys Johnson used to work for Mackie, and has been extremely good to both me and Periphery, and he has become a good friend, so when he joined EMG he knew EXACTLY what i hated about EMG pickups. He brought 3 guitars to the Oakland show for me to try out, 2 of them had X series pickups (the 707x was great, and i was VERY surprised by the 81-7x because i really dislike the regular 81-7) But the one that impressed me the most was the Hetset! 


3)Chrys knows that i hate the lack of Dynamics that EMGs have and that i find them a bit on the harsh and sterile side. He also knows about my issues with Microphonic feedback and EMGs in the past. 

With that said, if i didnt know any better, i would have thought all 3 sets were passive, and the hetset one was VERY dynamic, but extremely low noise and yet very good on pick harmonics and the like. Very tight pickup, so i told him to replace the Seymour Duncan (which was giving me feedback problems live) with that one, im REALLY stoked to try it out in there and i cant wait to record some clips to show it off for you guys!

So yes, i havent been a fan of EMGs because for the last 20 years they havent solved any of the issues i have had with them. The 707 and 808 sounded great to my ears, but had microphonic feedback problems, and no dynamics which bothered me because i like aural feedback on how hard i am picking.

They are finally putting out a modern set of pickups that seemed to address al the issues i have with them, you are damn right im going to try it out if given a chance!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 27, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I take that back. I hope Misha keeps that guitar and records a shit load with it just so EMG haters will shut the fuck up.



Wish granted


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 27, 2011)

Bulb with.................. *gulp* ............ EMG's?

My conservative estimate is that 2/3's of SSO memebers' heads just explodes, Scanners style. 


I have an 85X in my old Roadstar and it sounds pretty sick. And that guitar is a real piece of crap. I imagine these newer EMG's sound much better in a good guitar.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 27, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Bulb with.................. *gulp* ............ EMG's?
> 
> My conservative estimate is that 2/3's of SSO memebers' heads just explodes, Scanners style.
> 
> ...


I have what's known as a " Shit eating grin" right now.


----------



## Fiction (Sep 27, 2011)

This thread is pure fucking gold.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 27, 2011)

*Prepares to buy BKPs on eBay in 3...2...1...*

But seriously, that's pretty awesome about the Hetset, wonder how it will sound through bulb's Axe II :O


----------



## Elijah (Sep 27, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


>



LOL that's actually the exact gif I was thinking of when I said what I said!
I bet at least one head really did explode though.. lol


----------



## Scrubface05 (Sep 27, 2011)

Guess we'll hear soon enough considering the new Periphery album is supposed to be recorded in the late fall.


----------



## JamesM (Sep 27, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Who else doesn't give a flying fuck?
> 
> 
> I take that back. I hope Misha keeps that guitar and records a shit load with it just so EMG haters will shut the fuck up.





bulb said:


> well this got out of control fast.
> 
> Lets clear everything up now haha:
> 
> ...



Am I a wizard?


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm proud now to say out loud I'm an EMG fan!! I want a HetSet big time now! Can't wait to hear clips Bulb!!


----------



## Miek (Sep 28, 2011)

What I'm really interested in is how the pickup sounds.


----------



## teqnick (Sep 28, 2011)

EVERYONE'S GOING TO SELL THEIR BKP'S FOR EMG'S NOW.

R.I.P BKP HYPE.

Next comes Bulb switching to Krank , and the axe fx and engl's will be history!

must be the apocalypse.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 28, 2011)

Bulb R U replace Kirk Hammett in Metallica ?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 28, 2011)

Paradigm Shift in bandwagoning yo.


----------



## toiletstand (Sep 28, 2011)

hahaha this thread is awesome


----------



## loktide (Sep 28, 2011)

*grabs popcorn and waits for TONS of EMG-hetfields NPDs*


----------



## Elijah (Sep 28, 2011)

Bahaha, bandwagoning aside, I'd love to give the het set a spin. I have no spare guitars to drop one in though :l


----------



## Metalus (Sep 28, 2011)

And here I thought the Hetset was just an 81/85 set with Hetfield's name on it. Guess I was wrong


----------



## bulb (Sep 28, 2011)

its funny how some people forget that you are allowed to like more than one thing haha!
just cuz im testing the hetset doesnt mean im ditching anyone, besides thats why i used a guitar that had a seymour duncan in it, because all of my dimarzio and bkp fitted guitars sound perfect with those pickups!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 28, 2011)

bulb said:


> its funny how some people forget that you are allowed to like more than one thing haha!
> just cuz im testing the hetset doesnt mean im ditching anyone, besides thats why i used a guitar that had a seymour duncan in it, because all of my dimarzio and bkp fitted guitars sound perfect with those pickups!



Looks like you're ditching grammar too my mansoorian friend-pal.


----------



## ItWillDo (Sep 28, 2011)

So Bulb, I believe you forgot to mention how much EMG offered you for this exquisite piece of viral marketing?


----------



## toiletstand (Sep 28, 2011)

it is a sweet guitar. cant wait to see it in action


----------



## Miek (Sep 28, 2011)

Probably "yeah sure we'll let you try out the het!"


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 28, 2011)

bulb said:


> its funny how some people forget that you are allowed to like more than one thing haha!
> just cuz im testing the hetset doesnt mean im ditching anyone, besides thats why i used a guitar that had a seymour duncan in it, because all of my dimarzio and bkp fitted guitars sound perfect with those pickups!



That is the logical answer. SSO and the almighty interwebs, however, will take care of demonstrating not all reactions to that are logical!


----------



## Loomer (Sep 28, 2011)

Logic and Internets go together like...

Something that doesn't really go together at all.


----------



## traditional (Sep 28, 2011)

ItWillDo said:


> So Bulb, I believe you forgot to mention how much EMG offered you for this exquisite piece of viral marketing?



Because he couldn't possibly have legitimately wanted to try out an EMG, he HAD to be paid to do it.


----------



## endo (Sep 28, 2011)

I am also interested to hear the het set. I am a fan and have been using EMG's for the last 10 years...and have only recently become aware of their issues since upgrading some of my equipment.

This thread is pretty damn funny though. I'll be buried with my Gibson LP w/ EMG's in it


----------



## BigBaldIan (Sep 28, 2011)

Loomer said:


> Logic and Internets go together like...
> 
> Something that doesn't really go together at all.


 
Caesium and water? Spontaneously and dramatically explodes with little or no provocation and showers everything with burning debris.

Anyhow, it'll be interesting to see how this particular one-pup beastie sounds. I'd be inclined to put an 85X in the bridge myself as I've always preferred the 85 to the 81.


----------



## Loomer (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll just have to admit, that I haven't quite grasped yet what makes the Hetfield set so different in the first place?!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 28, 2011)

i never knew the het set was actual new pickups. that's pretty cool!

i generally like the emg 81, and i'd be interested to try the 81x. but now i wanna try the het set more...


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 28, 2011)

Time to start a completely untrue rumor! Hey guys I heard Bulb is getting a signature EMG set called The Djent Set!!! Hahahaha


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 28, 2011)

the rule: Misha uses AxeFx------> AxeFx becomes famous. ||Misha uses BKP------->go buy BKPS!!!!!1!one. That means,whatever Misha uses becomes trendy.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 28, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> the rule: Misha uses AxeFx------> AxeFx becomes famous. ||Misha uses BKP------->go buy BKPS!!!!!1!one. That means,whatever Misha uses becomes trendy.


----------



## Rook (Sep 28, 2011)

bulb said:


> its funny how some people forget that you are allowed to like more than one thing haha!
> just cuz im testing the hetset doesnt mean im ditching anyone, besides thats why i used a guitar that had a seymour duncan in it, because all of my dimarzio and bkp fitted guitars sound perfect with those pickups!



This is one thing I've always admired, I know a few people that have been offered endorsement deals and stuff for brands and they've taken it just because they want to be an endorsee of _something_.

You own your own music, play whatever guitar you want and say what you think, Kudos. I'd love to be in a position like that someday, it's really admirable.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 28, 2011)

*Listens to the sound of 7 string guitars being routed for EMGs*


----------



## WickedSymphony (Sep 28, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> Time to start a completely untrue rumor! Hey guys I heard Bulb is getting a signature EMG set called The Djent Set!!! Hahahaha



EM-Djeez.


----------



## AdAstra2025 (Sep 28, 2011)

I love EMGs. In my opinion (which I respect very much, mind you) they have a totally consistent, clear sound. I have 4 guitars loaded with EMGs (an 89R w/ an 18v mod, an 85-x/SA-x, a Tele set, and an 85/81). As long as you don't use that abortion of a pickup (the 81) in the bridge position, I think the sound is huge, responsive, and smooth. 

+1 to the person who recommended the X series. They are AMAZING with a capital BADASS.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Sep 28, 2011)

AdAstra2025 said:


> As long as you don't use that abortion of a pickup (the 81) in the bridge position, I think the sound is huge, responsive, and smooth.
> 
> +1 to the person who recommended the X series. They are AMAZING with a capital BADASS.


 
Here was me thinking I was the only one who prefers the 85 in the bridge position.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 28, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


>


----------



## avenger (Sep 28, 2011)

Its official, you can now djent with EMG's.

I am waiting for "why isn't this guitar routed for EMG's"


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 28, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Paradigm Shift in bandwagoning yo.


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 28, 2011)

Has anyone put a 60 in the bridge???


----------



## Razzy (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## orakle (Sep 28, 2011)

cmon misha we wanna hear some samples


----------



## Scrubface05 (Sep 28, 2011)

I used EMGs before EMGs were cool. 

I threw a set of 81/85s into my Jackson RR5 a few years ago and still love the way that guitar sounds..
The 81/60 set in my old LTD ec-1000 however...meh
The 81-7 and 707 in my MH-417 was decent, but the CL/LF set fits it so much better.


----------



## danger5oh (Sep 28, 2011)

loktide said:


> *grabs popcorn and waits for TONS of EMG-hetfields NPDs*



I give it about 4-5 hours before one pops up... give all the time zones a chance to jump on the bandwagon 

That being said... I already have 2 sets installed, pre-thread. I won't lie... this thread makes me feel a little bit better about coming out of the EMG closet hahaha.


----------



## sell2792 (Sep 28, 2011)

Maybe BKP's will be affordable now. Anyone wanna trade theirs for some of these here EMGzz??


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 28, 2011)

Miek said:


> What I'm really interested in is how the pickup sounds.


 
What an absolutely absurd comment. We all know EMGs sound exactly the same no matter which one you choose or what guitar you put them in.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 28, 2011)

I pay a beer to the journalist that asks James Hetfield "But can it djent?" when ESP next releases a signature model.


----------



## ROAR (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll go ahead and start investing in EMG now.
I feel their profit is about to increase...


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 28, 2011)

I just had to go and make this...


----------



## AdAstra2025 (Sep 28, 2011)

danger5oh said:


> I won't lie... this thread makes me feel a little bit better about coming out of the EMG closet hahaha.



I think San Francisco is having its "1st Annual EMG Pride Parade." The logo is just a plain black rectangle. We're loud, we're proud, and we need at least 9v to make our guitars work!

To the BKP fanboys: I can completely mod a guitar from top to bottom for the price of your bridge pickup...Also, I don't have to worry about exchange rates. Strugglng Dollar FTW!!

Edit: I'm not bashing BKP or their owners. I think they sound absolutely killer! However, myself, among others, cannot afford their prices. The "fanboys" of whom I speak, are the ones who bash anything that isn't handwound in England.


----------



## ROAR (Sep 28, 2011)

^That's cool. You can save a lot of money buying inexpensive things and using that money to fund something else and get a good deal for your dollar.
But in my case I wanted to spend the $300 on some RY's than buy some graphtech bridges or anything else. They sound amazing and I feel I got my $$$ worth.

/


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 28, 2011)

That thread.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 28, 2011)

bulb said:


> 2) Chrys Johnson used to work for Mackie, and has been extremely good to both me and Periphery, and he has become a good friend, so when he joined EMG he knew EXACTLY what i hated about EMG pickups. He brought 3 guitars to the Oakland show for me to try out, 2 of them had X series pickups (the 707x was great, and i was VERY surprised by the 81-7x because i really dislike the regular 81-7) But the one that impressed me the most was the Hetset!
> 
> 
> 3)Chrys knows that i hate the lack of Dynamics that EMGs have and that i find them a bit on the harsh and sterile side. He also knows about my issues with Microphonic feedback and EMGs in the past.



I was wondering what was going to happen when Pete Charell told me his AR buddy from Ampeg was about to move to my area to work for EMG. I figured thats probably how you two new eachother was through Mackie. Ive been an EMG artist for over two years and I gotta say that Im stoked to know Chrys since he just started at EMG. He seems to know whats up. Hes a real musician. He said its rare he finds a band he wouldnt mind playing in and that he likes my band Simoom if we ever wanted a second guitarist. We dont have a second guitarist so who knows what the future holds. Below is a vid of us from Sep 3rd if anyone has nothing better to do than watch a shitty band. We wrote this song in a day. A second guitarist might work well eh? I havent shown this to him yet but he likes our unreleased EP I showed him. Great guy!

In the vid Im using an EMG 81-7 in my ESP into Axe Fx Ultra, Mesa 2/90 and 4x12 with e609 recorded with one room mic I think. I want a 7 string Hetset so bad. I am popping in an 81-7X in this thing before we go on tour in Oct

SIMOOM.mov - YouTube


----------



## danger5oh (Sep 28, 2011)

AdAstra2025 said:


> I think San Francisco is having its "1st Annual EMG Pride Parade." The logo is just a plain black rectangle. We're loud, we're proud, and we need at least 9v to make our guitars work!



That's classic! I'd rock a EMG pride sticker on the bumper of my car hahaha.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Sep 28, 2011)

BigBaldIan said:


> Here was me thinking I was the only one who prefers the 85 in the bridge position.



I used the 85 @ 18v for like...ever. Then I tried out some passives, which seem to have me satisfied for the time being. 81 in the neck wasn't bad.


----------



## MobiusR (Sep 28, 2011)

i love how i see this thread and i click to see if this was posted a month ago due to 5 pages. NOPE 24 HOURS AND 5 PAGES OF "ZOMG WUTS THIS BULB AND EMGs? THEY MUST DJENT"


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll bet you my 8 string that 5 minutes after Misha posts clips, EMG Hetsets start popping up all around this board.

Also, on topic of EMG's marketing squad: THEY FINALLY DID SOMETHING SMART. I remember doing a project on EMG at uni with reputation management and doing this was one of the first things I suggested haha.

EDIT: Too bad they don't sell just the bridge pickup, it'd go quite nicely in my rebuilt Ibby ;<_< No coil splitting either


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 28, 2011)

as if you couldn't djent with EMG pickups before! 

they are easily among the djentiest pickups out there. The problem is that they lack other details. i love the compressed all-on-all-the-time sound of the 81 for certain things, but it does have it's limits.


----------



## teqnick (Sep 28, 2011)

Bulb is a hero. He's being considerate, and switching to EMG's because of their affordability compared to a set of BKP's. Now you can djent without a job/selling drugs!


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 28, 2011)

teqnick said:


> Bulb is a hero. He's being considerate, and switching to EMG's because of their affordability compared to a set of BKP's. Now you can djent without a job/selling drugs!



He's being offered free gear to try out so that companies can make more money off of him, also, a hetset will run you 20 euro's below a set of BKP's.


----------



## danger5oh (Sep 28, 2011)

teqnick said:


> Bulb is a hero. He's being considerate, and switching to EMG's because of their affordability compared to a set of BKP's. Now you can djent without a job/selling drugs!



I'm too ashamed to admit what I had to do to afford my Aftermath p'up lol...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 28, 2011)

Scrubface05 said:


> I used EMGs before EMGs were cool.
> 
> I threw a set of 81/85s into my Jackson RR5 a few years ago and still love the way that guitar sounds..
> The 81/60 set in my old LTD ec-1000 however...meh
> The 81-7 and 707 in my MH-417 was decent, but the CL/LF set fits it so much better.


 


81/85 in my RGT42DX. Love em. I also ran EMG 81/81 before. I liked them both once I dialed em in.


----------



## danger5oh (Sep 28, 2011)

It's pretty impressive how one guy can really affect the direction of a genre... and probably the pickup market now... Bulb, if you're reading this, kudos to you sir. I don't think one person gives two shits about what pickups I play lol.


----------



## orakle (Sep 28, 2011)

danger5oh said:


> I'm too ashamed to admit what I had to do to afford my Aftermath p'up lol...


 
cmon, have a seat and lets talk about it


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 28, 2011)

danger5oh said:


> It's pretty impressive how one guy can really affect the direction of a genre... and probably the pickup market now... Bulb, if you're reading this, kudos to you sir. I don't think one person gives two shits about what pickups I play lol.



While I wouldn't take SS.org's opinion as the opinion of a genre as a whole, there's no denying Bulb is the golden goose for gearnuts like us. Hetfield on a pickup is nice but I doubt anyone on this forum will ever reach that level of stardom. Bulb however, is much more relatable as he's a selfmade artist that pretty much recorded everything in his bedroom at the time.

People CAN be like him and those that want to will buy things that characterise him (or are made to characterise him), i.e BKP's and -MAYBE- now EMG's. If I was marketing niché gear as a guitar/pickup/hardware/amp company, I know who I would use ;<_<


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 28, 2011)

danger5oh said:


> It's pretty impressive how one guy can really affect the direction of a genre... and probably the pickup market now... Bulb, if you're reading this, kudos to you sir. I don't think one person gives two shits about what pickups I play lol.



I would chock it up to having a relatively young demographic present. Young folks are a lot more susceptible to such things.


----------



## Rook (Sep 28, 2011)

orakle said:


> cmon, have a seat and lets talk about it


----------



## danger5oh (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah... that's what makes it more incredible... Misha seems to be just a regular gearnut like the rest of us, but I guarantee you that just this thread will prompt at least a few EMG sales, or at least have a few of us dust off our EMG loaded guitars again. Hetfield is practically a living legend and one of the most recognizable faces in the genre... but imagine if Misha had his own sig set... I would be surprised if that didn't sell more units.


----------



## danger5oh (Sep 28, 2011)

orakle said:


> cmon, have a seat and lets talk about it



If I was at my computer, I would probably post a picture of Bob Saget in Half Baked hahaha... come on, somebody do me a solid.


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh Bob Saget!!!!


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 28, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I would chock it up to having a relatively young demographic present. Young folks are a lot more susceptible to such things.



While I wouldn't deny that, you'de be surprised at the degree of susceptability amongst (young) adults to things like this. Everyone consumes and does so often a time for more of a reason than just to satisfy an instrumental need. Look at the Axe FX for example, at such a high price I doubt a lot of young people own one compared to people that can work full time, yet it sells like hot cakes also partially due to Misha.


----------



## Lycanthropy1313 (Sep 28, 2011)

This may be kinda OT, but can somebody name me a pup that would be a passive comparison to an EMG-85 set? Mainly the bridge pup?


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 28, 2011)

Dactivators are marketed as such but I never could get into them, had a set in a guitar and was disappointed.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 28, 2011)

I just got back from Misha's place..... the EMG djents better than anything I've ever heard IN MY LIFE!!!1!one11eleventy!!1


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 28, 2011)

While I am excited about Misha getting EMGs, I want to see what him working with Jackson will being, the two he already has are awesome axes already....more would be awesome. 

Djackson?


----------



## Kabstract (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll stand by my Dimarzio Super Distortion forever!


However, I kind of want a Hetset for my EX



Also, wonder how Dave Mustaine's Livewires compre to hetset.....? When I played Dave's Angel of Deth, they kicked the crap out of EMGs I had played previously.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 28, 2011)

I actually really liked the core tone of the 81/85 in the EC-1000 I had briefly. My problem was the lack of dynamics and the overly compressed signal. I actually can't stand compression (even in pedal form) on my signal before it gets to an amp so EMGs always lost up-front. I'd be interested in trying these (Het Set) if they did accomplish their goal and have an active pickup that performs like a passive. I'd be even more interested to see that in a single-coil.

Not to derail the thread, but has anyone played around with the SA-Xs?


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 28, 2011)

Not but seriously, if you want a real hetfield tone don't take the pickups he uses today. :/


----------



## AdAstra2025 (Sep 28, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> Not to derail the thread, but has anyone played around with the SA-Xs?


 
To keep this train off of its rails...

Yes, I have one in the neck of my LTD M-15. It is a beautiful sounding, organic pickup. It has a very smooth vowel like tone and really breathes some fire when used in conjunction with an OD pedal. Of course, it's completely noiseless.

I also have the 89R, which is a dual mode pickup. I did the 18v mod on it to open up the tonal palette. In single coil mode (basically an SA-X w/ the mod) it sounds incredible. Great harmonic response, not shrill or overly twangy, and an exceptional clean sound. 

I highly recommend the SA-X


----------



## teqnick (Sep 28, 2011)

JaeSwift said:


> He's being offered free gear to try out so that companies can make more money off of him, also, a hetset will run you 20 euro's below a set of BKP's.



Missed my point of trolling and being 14, sorry.


Edit, i'm 20 and get a kick out of the bandwagoning.


----------



## Fiction (Sep 29, 2011)

ALLLLLLLLLLLLLL ABOOOOOOOOOARDDD!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 29, 2011)

Fiction said:


> ALLLLLLLLLLLLLL ABOOOOOOOOOARDDD!



I want this on a shirt. Image on front. Words on back.


----------



## teqnick (Sep 29, 2011)

^ I fucking love you. Remind me to buy you any gear you want if I win the lottery.


----------



## Fiction (Sep 29, 2011)

teqnick said:


> ^ I fucking love you. Remind me to buy you any gear you want if I win the lottery.



REALLY?! I want a het-set!


----------



## asher (Sep 29, 2011)

Fiction said:


> ALLLLLLLLLLLLLL ABOOOOOOOOOARDDD!



You can even rename it to the Bulbwagon!


----------



## Miek (Sep 29, 2011)

Radio Denier
Djent & Prog


----------



## bulb (Sep 29, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Iwantt this on a shirt. Image on front. Words on back.



print it so i can wear it

medium please


----------



## bulb (Sep 29, 2011)

drawnacrol said:


> *Listens to the sound of 7 string guitars being routed for EMGs*



This was another issue i brought up to Chrys, and he said he agreed 100%, i told him i was absolutely not going to route any of my guitars to try a new pickup out, but as soon as they make a regular sized 7 string pup ill give it a whirl, he says its one of their top priorities now!


----------



## Miek (Sep 29, 2011)

I know what you guys are wondering, is the wagon big or did misha drink the wrong potion

both


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 29, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Who else doesn't give a flying fuck?
> 
> 
> I take that back. I hope Misha keeps that guitar and records a shit load with it just so EMG haters will shut the fuck up.



 The amount of fuck I do not give is monstrous.

Also, I haven't been dying to buy BKPs ever, and I'll continue to dislike actives, no matter what figurehead of the community turns to either option.

This thread is so ridiculous.


----------



## CptMcKay (Sep 29, 2011)

And just when i was thinking of buying a het set for my rga....damn.


----------



## Fiction (Sep 29, 2011)

Then buy a het-set for your rga.. If you like it, get it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 29, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> I actually really liked the core tone of the 81/85 in the EC-1000 I had briefly. My problem was the lack of dynamics and the overly compressed signal. I actually can't stand compression (even in pedal form) on my signal before it gets to an amp so EMGs always lost up-front. I'd be interested in trying these (Het Set) if they did accomplish their goal and have an active pickup that performs like a passive. I'd be even more interested to see that in a single-coil.
> 
> Not to derail the thread, but has anyone played around with the SA-Xs?


 
Well that's just odd to me... I thought actives and passives both existed for a reason. If you want a passive that sounds like an active or an active that sounds like a passive then it seems to me you belong on the other side of the fence and are just in the closet about it.


----------

